
Radiohead hides 8-bit secret message in the remastered version of OK Computer - microwavecamera
https://www.theverge.com/2017/7/13/15965768/radiohead-oknotok-ok-computer-remastered-zx-spectrum-easter-egg
======
mankash666
I found this [1] piece of fake news more entertaining (and accurate ??). [1]
[https://twitter.com/GrantTucker/status/878535146709950464](https://twitter.com/GrantTucker/status/878535146709950464)

